# Blaze Orange



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Do you only have to wear blaze orange during Deer gun season or do you have to wear blaze orange when hunting with a firearm all the time i.e. When dove hunting not during deer gun season?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


> Do you only have to wear blaze orange during Deer gun season or do you have to wear blaze orange when hunting with a firearm all the time i.e. When dove hunting not during deer gun season?


Squirrel hunting you don't have to wear orange.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

No...you do not have to wear Hunter orange all the time while hunting unless your hunting game during these times:

From ODNR hunting handbook:
"Hunting any wild animal (except waterfowl) from 30 minutes before sunrise to 30 minutes after sunset during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, the deer muzzleloader season is unlawful unless the hunter is visibly wearing a vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange. This requirement applies statewide on both public and private land."


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

only during gun and muzzy season.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

That's what I thought but wanted to confirm I read the regulation correctly.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't forget youth gun and it applies for anything but waterfowl on those days


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Good idea to wear it while rabbit or pheasant hunting also.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Skippy said:


> Good idea to wear it while rabbit or pheasant hunting also.


Agree!
About the only time I don't wear mine is turkey, squirrel or deer bow hunting


----------

